
What's your daily screen time? - orschiro
I average around 5 hours per day, amounting to about 40 hours per week (7 days).
======
ariehkovler
Honestly, well above 12 hours a day between office, home and phone. 14? And
that's not counting Kindle as a screen.

~~~
orschiro
Would you like to reduce? Do you feel it's too much?

